# 무언지 알다



## Bazhena

Hi everyone! I'm trying to understand and translate a song "내 사랑의 노래" by OKDAL, but I'm struggling with some bits.


1. 사랑이 무언지 아직 알수없는 나지만 - "Although I still can't understand what love means"

a). What exactly "무언지" is? Is it a kind of set expression "~이/가 무언지  알다" - "to know what something means"?

b). "알수없다" - to be unable to know, understand. But what is the grammar behind "~는 나다"?
----------------------------
2. 습관처럼 니가 떠오른다면 - "If I think of you as a habit" or it simply means "If I think about you often"?

---------------------------
3. 그게바로 내 사랑의 노래 - Here is my love song.

I can't see the logical connection between these three sentences 

This song may be too advanced for me, but I really like it and hope that I'll be able to understand it with your help.

Thanks a million!


----------



## brandonkim

1. 사랑이 무언지 아직 알수없는 나지만 - "Although I still can't understand what love means"

a). What exactly "무언지" is? Is it a kind of set expression "~이/가 무언지  알다" - "to know what something means"?

무어(=abbrebiation of '무엇')+이다(descriptive auxiliary word)/-ㄴ지
=>무어+이-(어간;stem of the descriptive auxiliay word,'이다')/-ㄴ지(어미;ending)
=>무언지(=무엇인지)
무엇(=what) 이다(be) -ㄴ지(connective ending which connects something that is not sure(front words) with words comes behind)

b). "알수없다" - to be unable to know, understand. But what is the grammar behind "~는 나다"?

나지만;
=나+ 이-(어간;stem of the descriptive auxiliary word, '이다')/-지만(어미; ending)
=>나+/-지만 ; leave out '이-'
=>나지만

나(pronoun; =i, my, me...)
-이다(descriptive auxiliary word; be, come, etc..)
-지만(=though)

----------------------------
2. 습관처럼 니가 떠오른다면 - "If I think of you as a habit" or it simply means "If I think about you often"?

I think both are OK, and if I am gonna express it, then, I would say as below as well. 
If you pops up in my mind as I used to think of you..


----------



## Bazhena

Brandon, thank you very much for the explanation!


----------

